# Early Signs of Pregnancy?



## nightkd

I'm not sure if I'm pregnant. I know y'all will say 'take a test' but I am seriously s*** scared. If it was instantaneous then..maybe fine..it's just sitting there, waiting for the lines to appear..

I just want to start by listing possible symptoms and see if these make sense.

-My breasts have been VERY tender for weeks and weeks, up until recently, they are sooooo comfortable now, it's a relief.

-My pee smells funny, I've read in some places this can be a sign.. No other usual symptoms of urine infection.

-Feeling ill in the evenings, like literally every night.

-Alcohol is making me feel REALLY sick, like just having a half a soco and coke.

-I had a drink of coke last night and thought there was something wrong with it because it tasted so bitter. My friends and BF said it tasted fine to them..

-I've been uber tired recently.

These are the main things, recently, there were some other little things, but I can't remember them right now.

I've been trying to figure if I 'feel' pregnant, but the fear (mainly of my BFs reaction) if I am pregnant, and then the occasional excitement if I am makes me confused..

Any thoughts? Aside from the obv 'take a test'.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Sound's like your having pregnancy related symptoms. If you don't mind me asking, have you missed a period yet? Or are you just getting a sense your pregnant & waiting to miss your period b4 you test?


----------



## nightkd

This is my problem, I don't get periods, I'm on a POP. I probably should be coming off of it, or at least testing asap, but I've had negs in the past, and then felt annoyed that I'd been so silly and come off the pill for nothing....

I know :oops:


----------



## nightkd

I know this sounds silly, but it's another thing that's made me panic, I was just daydreaming randomly and thought how I'd tell someone I was pregnant, if they asked my due date I'd say 15th March. Which would suggest me pregnant now. Eek!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hmm,I don't know what else to suggest but to test chick.
Good luck with the results.
I'm sorry I can't help anymore.
:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Thanks. I'm just scared, I've put myself through the same stress before just to get a neg, I don't want to put myself through that again...Just putting it off....


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Have you ''felt'' pregnant before? Or is this the first time you've had these symptoms?

You'll have too test hun,just to be sure. I know it's dissapointing when you get a :bfn: but it's better knowing the truth,than bein left in the dark.


----------



## x-li-x

the easiest thing to do is test reli and it will stop u from stressing over nothing to, the longer u take to test hun will cause more unwanted stress then testing now wud. do u want to be preg or not ? xxx good luck xxx


----------



## trishk

If you are on the pill, have you been taking it properly because if you have then i would say that it is unlikely that you are pregnant. When me and my husband were ttc i had every pregnancy symptom in the book and then my period would come, i dont know if i imagined it or if was just symptoms that my period was coming. The reason i am telling you this is that i dont want you to get your hopes up incase your not, but the only way to know for sure is to do a pregnancy test! And do one sooner rather than later just in case you are so that you can look after yourself proplerly and stop drinking.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I caught on the pill- its called cerrazette or summin..! COMPLETE SHIT..! anyways like u i "felt" pregnant and done a test but guess it was 2 early and was neg..! then when I still hadnt had my period-did another and it was positive..! only way 2 find out is test hun :)


----------



## nightkd

I haven't -felt- pregnant before, I've had nausea and needing to pee loads before, but that was urine infection and now I know what to expect and know for sure when I have a urine infection (I kept getting them for a short period of time)..Blah.

I'm just putting it off, I guess A because I might be disappointed with a neg and B because I know I'm going to be in proper panic mode whilst waiting for the result...

I wouldn't mind being pregnant (not the best position right now though) but I'd just worry about my BFs reaction, he shuts himself off very quickly, and that's the last thing I'd need if I found out I was preg.

I've been taking it within the 12 hours, but we've had a lot of late nights so the times have been varying between sorta 10pm and 5am. All the time. So I'm not sure if that would effect it. I still think I'm ovulating sometimes though, when I shouldn't really be.

My stepmum and a couple of other people I know have got pregnant on the pill, that was the combined pill though, and I'm pretty sure POP shouldn't be quite as reliable as those...Blah again.

I've stopped drinking for now anyway, it's just the pill that's worrying me, but I don't want to come off it just yet. I'll charge myself up for taking test asap... :/


----------



## nightkd

O_O I'm on Cerazette.


----------



## helenc

Hi there, sorry you're feeling so bad.

Do a test sweetie, it's a no-brainer!
No point in wasting your energy on unknowns.
Pregnancy symptoms can be so unreliable. There could be other reasons for how you've been feeling, but you need to know if you're pregnant in the first instance. You then have time to mull over the result yourself before discussing with your bf or anyone else.

Information is power.

Good luck.


----------



## jenn22

hey, reading your story was so weird cause i have much of the same symptoms even the coke one - i havent drank it in a week, anyway i am also on cerazette have been for about 7 months, i thought i was pregnant a couple of months back and did loads of tests - all neg. so i have put these knew symptoms down to the pill aswell as i know it can cause this. the thing that bothers me is that its doesnt happen every month as this is only the second time since being on the POP, this makes it harder as its in the back of my mind all the time - could i be pregnant, i would definitly do a test


----------



## nightkd

Hmm. We've just had some scares, like "OMG! Did we use protection for all 7 days?!" when a pill has been missed, then we both got paranoid.. This time, just feels different though. Different, but not different enough to make me think I'm definately pregnant. I guess I'd just like to be, coz that's one thing I think I could actually do really well in life, be a mummy. My BF is the other way round. Plus he wants to be married first, so he'd feel pressured into marrying me if we got pregnant. Even though I'm not that worried....

I'll probably do a test tomorrow when my mum's out. :/ Wish me luck...


----------



## nightkd

Oh BTW, the other couple of signs that were worrying me: getting pretty bad indigestion and wanting to cry all the time. Including straight after sex. Feeling kinda lightheaded sometimes, and muscles weak. But might be not eating properly?..


----------



## nightkd

Anyway!!!! No point going on, we'll see soon! -sobblehide-


----------



## nightkd

Negatage. Booo!

My boyfriend's happy now, but he's refusing to...ahem...sleep with me... because he's 'scared'. :/ GRRRRR!!!

We've decided to come off the pill though, just for a break, so better start stocking up on zee ol' condomios.

I'm broody. :(

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw hunni,your time will come :)


----------



## princess_x0

nightkd said:


> This is my problem, I don't get periods, I'm on a POP. I probably should be coming off of it, or at least testing asap, but I've had negs in the past, and then felt annoyed that I'd been so silly and come off the pill for nothing....
> 
> I know :oops:

How long you been on the POP. I was on it, fell pregnant on it but I still got regular periods, well afterr a few months of using it I did that's when I had a missed period x


----------



## trishk

oh hunny i know exactly how you feel. But i bet that there is loads of stuff you are good at you just havent found it yet. A baby is not the answer. Your BF is right wait until you are settled and can provide all the things you want to for your baby and so you wont have to struggle. Please dont choose a life like me it is so hard. Im trying to make things better by going to college but its so difficult because i work full time as well as having the boys. Ive just finished my second year and plan on taking a yr out because of this baby. Look i hope i dont come across as condiscending its just some many times i wished i had of waited before i had my first even just a couple of years. Im hear for you if you need to chat - you can pm me! Take care sweetie!


----------



## nightkd

I've been on the POP for about....5 months? But I can't remember if I was on it before and took a break. So a fair long time. It stopped my periods altogether. Which is why I'm not looking forward to this one coming... :(

I know it'd be better if we wait, I do think about the fact it's something that we can't undo, plus we're just about to try and sort out our first home together! Without parents or siblings <_< And that's only going to be on my wage as my BF is still unemployed and I've got two jobs lined up (depending on if I fluff up the interviews... O_O) It'll be much nicer to get settled...get a kitten...maybe two... :D

Oh, also, can someone tell me what the BF stands for in BFN/P? Thanks!! Sorry if I'm being dumb....

Thanks for your comments and support. :)


----------



## nightkd

Actually nw on the BFP/N thing, it clicked just after I posted, then I found the abbreviations page to double check... :D


----------



## nightkd

I just have a couple of questions I was wondering if people could help me with. Does the 9 month period start from the day the spermies are introduced into your body, or the day implantation happens? 

Eg if I had had sex on the 19th and KNEW that was the day I had conceived, would I be 3 weeks pregnant 3 weeks after that...or 3 weeks pregnant after 3 weeks after the 19ish days it takes for implantation? -sorry, confusing.

Also, my test had a very faint negative line. Eg it's the faintest I've ever seen...the control came back bright blue, but the neg line was very faint-there but faint.. What does that mean? If anything...

Thanks, just curious.


----------



## nightkd

Bump?


----------



## enigma

I dont know about the test hun sorry, but, the way it works is, if you had your last period say (eg)on the 1st july, then you had sex 2 weeks after that and got pg by that, then on the 28th of july you would be 4 weeks pregnant.
They go from the first day of the last period which adds 2 weeks to the pg.
Its really confusing i know because your pg for 2 weeks before you did anything to get pg.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Not really sure what the faint line means. Perhaps you should test again if your period hasn't started?


----------



## nightkd

How weird.. To the pregnancy duration thing... Thanks for explaining though :D

My period isn't really due for a few weeks. I was on a pill that prevented my period, so the last time I stopped it, it took about a month before I actually got a period. Period period period. 

I'm sure the first test was accurate, probably just put too much pee on it or something. We'll see, as I say, still got a while before my period is really due.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bROOKE_xO

Good luck girl, I hope things work out how you want!!


----------



## 17 and scared

im gna say the obv like the rest 'test' buh im also gna say alk 2 yah bf. was he with u b4 wen u had the other scares? wot did he say then? have u been taking the pill properly/regulary?

keepp me posted

gud luk

xx


----------



## nightkd

I'm spotting slightly, which is odd for me. I'm also feverish and feeling quite ill...Could this be a symptom of af coming? I've never been this bad before, just the odd cramps, but I've heard of people who do get really bad around af...

My boyfriend would support me whatever happened, his dad abandoned him when he was about 4 and now he barely sees him so I think he wants to prove he's a better dad. (Kinda like I want to prove I'm a better mum than mine...) He'll just switch off though and try and spend as much time as possible away from me, won't be able to talk to him, or sort anything out.. We've already decided that if I ever did get pregnant we'd keep the baby, couldn't be doing with abortion and I couldn't let someone else raise my child..

Apparently my pill is 'shit' so I'm a bit concerned about that now :p I've been taking it within the 12 hour periods but a bit all over the place in them. I'm off it now, and feel so much happier! (eg less angry at everything!)

Sorry, rambling... Blurgh.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

i was taking a pill that made me feel shit. Not taken it this month and i feel so much better, it's weird how much they affect your body. Although the spotting could be to do with stopping your pill since i'm having the same. I just posted a thread about it in TTC xx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

the spotting is normal when u come off cerazette..! and i know how u feel about being less angry..! although I was pregnant when I stopped taking the pill..! I was still 100 times happier and confident.. than i was on it..! It made me a horrible insecure person...And I still caught on it..! Id NEVER advise cerazette 2 any1..!


----------



## princess_x0

nightkd said:


> I'm spotting slightly, which is odd for me. I'm also feverish and feeling quite ill...Could this be a symptom of af coming? I've never been this bad before, just the odd cramps, but I've heard of people who do get really bad around af...
> 
> My boyfriend would support me whatever happened, his dad abandoned him when he was about 4 and now he barely sees him so I think he wants to prove he's a better dad. (Kinda like I want to prove I'm a better mum than mine...) He'll just switch off though and try and spend as much time as possible away from me, won't be able to talk to him, or sort anything out.. We've already decided that if I ever did get pregnant we'd keep the baby, couldn't be doing with abortion and I couldn't let someone else raise my child..
> 
> Apparently my pill is 'shit' so I'm a bit concerned about that now :p I've been taking it within the 12 hour periods but a bit all over the place in them. I'm off it now, and feel so much happier! (eg less angry at everything!)
> 
> Sorry, rambling... Blurgh.

Yeaahh I was on cerazette, took it religously and ended up coming off it all together, but as it seems I fell pregnant before I even came off it. It didn't really effect my emotions in the stress respect, just made me REALLY emotional, I cried all the fucking time lmao. Got so annoying, and the fact that my periods were so irregular made it really irritating and ruined alot of nice underwear  lmao. Im on the implant now and it's alot better tbh xxx


----------



## nightkd

It was the pill that made me least moody really. The first one Microgynon? I think... Made me seriously angry, the next one loestrin made me really depressive and Cerazette seemed to be alright. I came off it though and it was really a relief, it felt like a burden had been lifted off of me and I was much happier....

It stopped my periods altogether.. I'm being really emotional now, and was for the last few days I was on the pill...crying for no reason and stuff..not as bad as I've been before... I'm already lacking confidence...I do feel a bit more like throwing myself into stuff now, now that you mention it.. Instead of just hiding.. We'll see.

Still no period, spotting only happened the once and a very tiny bit...


----------



## Nik_

Maybe you should take another test?


----------



## nightkd

I've just bought some cheapys off of ebay, they should be posted tomorrow, here by monday. I'm being good just incase, not drinking and stuff.. Haven't felt up it really anyway.

My period did take pretty much dead on a month to come last time I came off the pill tho, so I'm not worrying too much.


----------



## nightkd

Just realised monday's a bank holiday and the guy only posts on weekdays. So more likely wednesday I'll get them.. Grr. I don't want to wait, I'm still feeling sick in the evenings and I have no idea why. :dohh:


----------



## daisygirl

i know i'm a bit behind but i'll post anyway!

when u do come off the pill, youre really fertile! i mean, i came off the pill for a break and concieved straightaway (which was a really nice suprise!) so if you are coming off it just make sure you use an alternative or let them swim free, but if youre bf wants to get married before youre pregnant, its best to discuss it with him, as there can be pressure on the relationship, believe me!

clearblue are good for early tests, before af is due


----------



## nightkd

We're using condoms at the moment :hissy: for the 'event' as it were...hopefully those few spermies in his pre-ejaculates might get somewhere, then I can say "Not my fault! It was failure on YOUR side of the contraception!" :rofl:

BF doesn't want a baby yet, I do. There's already pressure. :(

I can't really afford clearblue, think we're gonna grab an own brand or some from the poundshop if he gets his way.. Just because we're going to a party tomorrow/next week and I want to know for sure the neg was accurate.

That test was sat in my cupboard for a while...sealed though, so should've been alright.. Never seen a line that faint though.. Meh, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Does anybody take the Mercilon Pill? If so has anybody ever missed this pill and became pregnant. I've missed two pills and has unprotected sex on them two days i missed my pill.


----------



## nightkd

Sorry, never heard of it.

Just wanted to update that I got another neg, so pretty darn sure that's a definate now!

Now my BF says "maybe you are pregnant" (because still no period) he mentioned again later and is now saying he'd be really excited and happy if I was. -Sigh-

Lovely idea, in fantasy land, but he's now off to join the RAF so in a couple of years we should def have our own house and he'll be on 30k so I can stay at home and do my business, even if I only make a bit a month! Then would be a fab time, gives us a couple of years to decide for definate if we really want to be together and have babies aswell. :)


----------



## rsb12

Hi everyone, I'm new to this website and really really need your advice!

I am on cerazette at the moment, I have been on it for just 1 and a half month but about 5 days ago, i forgot to take my pill which i last took 10ish pm and remembered it 10ish am the next day. But they say you can still be pregnant if you are late on taking it by a minute. And me and my boyfriend had sex the night after i forgot to take the pill. (though i took it as soon as I remembered to but i think I am just a bit late?) I can't stop thinking about it and it would be a very big help if someone can give me some ideas/answers cause I do drink every weekends so I really need help as I dont want to harm the baby if I am a possible mom!

Another quick question, can it make the pill less effective if you do not take it on exactly the same time everyday? Cause I take it sometimes 5pm-6pm and sometimes i forget to take it and take it by 10pm.


Please please please I need your help!


Thanks x x


----------



## taylorxx

I highly doubt you are pregnant if you just took it late. It takes women months to conceive, or even ovulate after coming off of Cerazette. I wouldn't worry about it hun, take a test if you want to ease your mind :flower:


----------

